# Copper Triangle...?



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

So anyone here doing the Copper Triangle in a couple of weeks?


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, I'm doing it.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I'll be there riding a Serotta withe a white fork and wearing a "BigFix" jersey, unless it's raining. White jerseys and rain don't go together.


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

Excellent, I will be there riding a blue Roubaix with Chorus on it. Anyone ride it in it's previous incarnation?


----------



## EndoMadness (Jul 14, 2005)

*I'm there...*

and yes i have ridden it many times.....but 2 years ago i did the Vail Memorial Ride (it goes the opposite way). My opinion is that this Copper Triangle way is a tad bit easier.


----------

